# WANTED: A book on soldiering and/or survival skills



## tannerthehammer (31 Aug 2005)

Looking for a book about soldiering skills and/or survival skills....Kind of like an encyclopedia of soldiering type book....Not looking for any story time stuff here just a guide to soldiering in general with a manual type of approach...Preferably Canadian but any suggestions would be great...

Thanks


----------



## Hockeycaper (31 Aug 2005)

My suggestion as a good book for general knowledge on survival and good to know points. Ie: trapping and identifying plants etc. is the "SAS Survival guide". It can be found in most book stores and is a great reference guide. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Shadowhawk (31 Aug 2005)

The SAS Survival guide which can be found in most book stores is excellent.

EDIT - opps ... I should have read the next post.   ;D


----------



## Quiet Riot (31 Aug 2005)

SAS survival guide is an excellent book. I also like the Ranger Handbook got it while down south and it covers everything.  Some sections are:Leadership, operations, fire support, movement, patroling, battle drills, communications, waterborne ops, mountaineering, evasion/survival, first aid and demolitions.  Has alittle more military related info than the SAS guide.  You could probably find it online at chapters or amazon, if not try to find some american kit shop sites.


----------



## Wolfe (2 Sep 2005)

Go on Ebay.ca and type in the search field military survival and there is a lot of books and even Cd's so i think you will find what you are looking for.

Wolf


----------



## Chimo (4 Sep 2005)

I suggest "The Last Hundred Yards- The NCO's Contribution to Warefare" by H.J. Poole. It is a very all encompassing book.  ISBN 0-9638695-2-3

As a note, I normally do a search on ebay for any books I am interested in and usually get them at quite a reduction.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (4 Sep 2005)

http://www.equipped.com/fm21-76.htm

This link will take you to a PDF format of the US Army's FM 21-76 Survival Manual.  The Canadian version is known as "Down But Not Out", and can be found on several used book sites.


----------



## Zarathustra (6 Sep 2005)

Chimo said:
			
		

> I suggest "The Last Hundred Yards- The NCO's Contribution to Warefare" by H.J. Poole. It is a very all encompassing book.   ISBN 0-9638695-2-3



I was looking for this book recently but on Amazon.com it's no longer available. 
"From the Publisher
The Last Hundred Yards, isbn 0963869523, is not out of print, just restricted to past or present U.S. military personnel. While still available at many U.S. military exchanges worldwide, it is most easily acquired over the internet at posteritypress.org."

Maybe I should check E-Bay.


----------



## Glorified Ape (15 Sep 2005)

I've read "McAleese's Fighting Manual" and found it quite interesting. I've lent it to some people (ret'd engineer captain and reserve inf Sgt.) since I don't have the experience to know if it's accurate or not and they thought it was great. The author's a former SAS member with extensive experience in Africa. The illustrations are clear and it covers combat in arctic, desert, jungle, temperate, BUA, and NBC environments. It goes through battle drills, ambush tactics, anti-armour tactics, basic marksmanship with pistol, SMG, etc., patrolling [recce & fighting], night-fighting, battlefield first aid, prisoners of war (taking and being [escape and evasion]), wilderness survival, defensive battle, range safety, and battle preparation. I think I've read it about 8 times now.   

I've seen prices for the book from 41.55 (on Amazon) to 100+ dollars. I was lucky enough to pick it up for 9.99 on sale at a local bookstore - best find yet. 

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASIN/0752800639/qid=1126760990/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/702-3027260-3660800


----------



## paracowboy (15 Sep 2005)

GET SELECTED FOR SPECIAL FORCES by Maj Joe Martin.

http://www.warrior-mentor.com/


----------

